# Texas Marshall - Baton, or nor baton?



## Mac (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are a Texas Mason, does the Marshall in your Lodge use a baton?  I assume most Marshalls are like our Deacons.  The rods are there, but never used (except for the occasional grand reception).


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I know.   

There's something down there that has to do with "breakin' the skin."

Oh yeah ... I found it!

Let's see ... what if you do it with a smile on your face?

:biggrin:


----------



## widows son (Jan 23, 2013)

What does a Marshall do? I don't there are Marshall's up here. Is he like a director of ceremonies?


----------



## Mac (Jan 23, 2013)

widows son said:


> What does a Marshall do?


In Texas, not a whole lot!  

In all seriousness, I'm not sure.  I've never seen the officer used as part of a ceremony or meeting, except the Installing Marshall, who presents the officers for installation.



> I don't there are Marshall's up here. Is he like a director of ceremonies?


Based on what I've read about your work and similar, he sounds like the D of C.  Here, we also have a Master of Ceremonies, who assists in candidate preparation.


----------



## widows son (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool. I like the designation Marshall.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen it as the Marshal (extra 'L' for British-English ^_^)is more for the purpose of "correct precedence and etiquette in formal proceedings...supervising the ritual of the lodge's degree ceremonies".


----------



## sgtfred13 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to know what the baton looks like. We have some thing s around but would not know if it is the baaton or not.


----------



## Mac (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry about the huge picture, but this is a pretty clear demonstration of the concept.  Most likely an Installing Marshall conducting a new officer to his place.


----------



## California Master (Jan 23, 2013)

In California, the Marsall uses the baton. The Deacons and the Stewards all use their rods.


----------



## JJones (Jan 23, 2013)

How do they 'use' their rods?  Ours set in holders by their appropriate station, do they carry them or something?


----------



## scialytic (Jan 23, 2013)

I've rarely even seen the Stewards sit beside the West with the rods (or wands, are they synonymous or am I confused?). I've been to a few Lodges and in only one do they sit there regularly. 

I was also reading that newer Brothers should sit in the North and the Past Masters should sit in the East or South-East together (apparently so they can harrass the Secretary). Think I read it in a Lomas' book. Any of you guys keep that up?


----------



## MarkR (Jan 24, 2013)

In Minnesota, whenever Lodge is open, if the deacons are doing any floor work, they're carrying their rods (at a 23.5Â° angle).  The stewards likewise carry theirs when they go to the anteroom to prepare candidates.  About the only time, other than installations, that a marshal has anything to do is in receiving a Grand Lodge officer; then he carries his baton in the procession to bring the Grand officer into the lodge room.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

Our Marshall carries baton as he is a guide during degree work.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2013)

You're in Houston and your Marshall participates in the degree work?


----------



## Trip (Jan 24, 2013)

At my Lodge the Marshalls baton like a deacons staff.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 25, 2013)

Merit #727 has their Marshall use it when they introduce the officer line and procession.  This happens at every stated meeting.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, our Marshall does participate in degree work...


----------



## widows son (Jan 25, 2013)

In my jurisdiction the deacons carry their wands in degree work, and the SD carries his wand when he presents and puts away the tools. The wand is held at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 25, 2013)

I have only seen them at there respected station in the stands. I havent ever seen them used in ceremony. I think it could add to the ceremony, if they were used.


----------



## widows son (Jan 25, 2013)

It does, especially when  the JD and SD use them to create a point when the DDGM visits or the master is installed and is being brought to the east.


----------



## widows son (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry I should elaborate. The JD and SD are touching the points of their wands so the office emblems are touching, creating a pointed arch.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Same here...


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok we use the sd and jd rods for the recieving of the ddgm. That is all I have seen them used so far. We have been practicing every week for the last three weeks on the reception of ddgm. It looks like I will be the proteming senior deacon for this one.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

